# Camo and coats



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

This year I am looking to get a new duck hunting coat, mostly because the one I have now sucks. I have a been looking at a couple of different coats and camo patterns, and wanted to get some opinions on what works best.

Nat Gear: I have been looking really hard at nat gear, but I am not sure about the quality or the pattern yet. If they are good, then Nat Gear is kind of the front runner. Some places say they have taped seams, but they don't list them as a feature on their web site. I have a tried emailing them, and they haven't responded. Also, does that camo pattern work for out in the frag? It seems like it would be great for sagebrush type areas, but it wouldn't blend in well in the frag.

Shadow Grass: I really like the shadow grass pattern, but the only quality gear that seems to have it is the browning dirty bird line. Any experience with either of those?

ASAT: This seems to be a good all around pattern, but there isn't really any waterfowl stuff in it. The best I can seem to find is the waterproof shell by First Light.

Sitka: I like the pattern and the quality, but man is it expensive. I would rather not have a to pay the money if there is a less expensive option.

Thanks guys, I am really interested in feed back from people that have used Nat Gear while duck hunting locally, but I would love any general feedback about the stuff listed about.

Let me just say that I am not a fan of Max 4 (too dark) and Max 5 just seems worse. I also know that sitting still is the most important aspect, just to get that out of the way. ;-)


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Mossy Oak Shadowgrass Blades is a good camo for Utah. M2D is another good one. 
Just remember it's more important to hold still when birds are working, if you don't it won't make a difference what camo you are wearing.;-)


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> Just remember it's more important to hold still when birds are working, if you don't it won't make a difference what camo you are wearing.;-)


I don't think the type of camo makes a lot of difference and face paint is just stupid (offense intended). Creating a good hide (that hides movement) is one of the most overlooked parts of duck hunting and is much more critical to success than camo pattern imo.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd look for a faded Carhartt coat at the DI.

.


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

toasty said:


> I don't think the type of camo makes a lot of difference and face paint is just stupid (offense intended). Creating a good hide (that hides movement) is one of the most overlooked parts of duck hunting and is much more critical to success than camo pattern imo.


Yea, I agree with both you and fowlmouth that keeping still and using natural cover are the most important things to staying concealed. Beyond that, if I am buying a new coat anyway (remember that mine sucks), why not get one that has a good camo pattern for the area? It's only going to help. Besides, some areas it can be difficult to use natural cover, and good camo pattern only gives me options. As for face paint, not really my question here.

Fowlmouth, I really like the Shadow Grass pattern, but the M2D looks interesting. Where do you normally buy it, and is it quality material? I looked them up, but they don't sell stuff direct, and I only found one place online that sales it (in the 5-10 minuets of looking at it anyway).


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

wyogoob said:


> I'd look for a faded Carhartt coat at the DI.
> 
> .


I like it, but they tend to be less then waterproof.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

M2D camo is my got to for hunting here in Utah. it blends in great. they dont sell it in utah. you have to order it from them http://www.m2dcamo.com/


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Personally I think that the more intricate a camo pattern is, the worse it looks from a distance. Really detailed patterns tend to look like a dark blob from a distance. For my money the best camo pattern there is is the old-school brown blob camo, unfortunately the only company that I know of making that pattern now is Drake and the quality of their stuff is really hit or miss. Honestly I would rather have a solid tan coat and a lightweight white pullover for snow camo than the latest and greatest pattern. The nice thing about the solid colors is that the cover you are in casts natural shadows across it that make you disappear, think of how many ducks past generations of hunters shot wearing plain canvas coats! Unless it's really cold 90% of the time my top layer is a brown wool sweater and I haven't had many problems with ducks busting me.

As for what's on the market now, I think Max 4 works best for our area. It really doesn't matter though, like others have said being still and being well hidden are way more important than what you're actually wearing.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Another thing, has anyone ever found any clothing, gloves, hats, coats that are really waterproof? The only thing in clothing I have found to be 100% waterproof are waders. I hate buying stuff that is advertised as waterproof only to find out the hard way it is not. Most of these companies should market their clothing as water resistant not waterproof.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I like Nat Gear, that pattern tends to blend well over a large variety of backgrounds. It's a killer pattern for hunting on the ground in pine thickets and on winter time grasslands. As for being water proof, that solely depends on where you get it. I know MacksPW carries some water proof sets, i have a set from there I can't really speak for the other outlets.

That being said I own a whole closet full of camo; with the majority of the waterfowl stuff being in max 4. I do have a Drake parka in old school camo that according to my hunting buddies; blends well into the background. I wore it a lot last year.
I'm thinking about investing in some more bottomland clothes but really all you need to do in the timber is keep close to the tree and BE STILL.


----------



## lablover (Jan 27, 2014)

Once you go "Drake" you'll never go back!
Designed for the duck hunter warm light waterproof! 
Need I go on? :mrgreen:


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> Another thing, has anyone ever found any clothing, gloves, hats, coats that are really waterproof? The only thing in clothing I have found to be 100% waterproof are waders. I hate buying stuff that is advertised as waterproof only to find out the hard way it is not. Most of these companies should market their clothing as water resistant not waterproof.


That is my main problem with my current coat, I got soaked a couple times last year. If there is one thing that will cut a duck hunt short for me, it's being wet.

As for gloves, hats and other stuff... The only gloves I have found that are waterproof are decoy gloves, and those are way too bulky. I have a gortex boonie hat that works pretty good for being waterproof though.



> Personally I think that the more intricate a camo pattern is, the worse it looks from a distance. Really detailed patterns tend to look like a dark blob from a distance. For my money the best camo pattern there is is the old-school brown blob camo, unfortunately the only company that I know of making that pattern now is Drake and the quality of their stuff is really hit or miss. Honestly I would rather have a solid tan coat and a lightweight white pullover for snow camo than the latest and greatest pattern. The nice thing about the solid colors is that the cover you are in casts natural shadows across it that make you disappear, think of how many ducks past generations of hunters shot wearing plain canvas coats! Unless it's really cold 90% of the time my top layer is a brown wool sweater and I haven't had many problems with ducks busting me.


I would agree with the intricate patterns being too dark. That's why I am interested in patterns like ASAT, Nat Gear, Optifade, ect. I will say Shadow Grass seems to be not as bad as the others about this (ironically).

I really wish someone would make a good quality coat in the old brown camo.



lablover said:


> Once you go "Drake" you'll never go back!
> Designed for the duck hunter warm light waterproof!
> Need I go on? :mrgreen:


I have heard mixed things about Drake, how has it held up for you?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Hawk87 said:


> I like it, but they tend to be less then waterproof.


 Just spray it down with a can of NeverWet, you'll be as dry as a bone.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

lablover said:


> Once you go "Drake" you'll never go back!
> Designed for the duck hunter warm light waterproof!
> Need I go on? :mrgreen:


 I have a Drake... its okay I guess. Not amazing but it does the job. I wish that mine came in layers to adjust to the various weather conditions but it isn't garbage either.


----------



## lablover (Jan 27, 2014)

This last season was my first experience with Drake, That being said they just fit
very well and the pockets are strategically placed which I love! Also, very warm and WATERPROOF! My Son has worn Drake clothing the past 5 years with no wear/quality issues........
After last year I know why he won't wear nothing but drake!
As far as the camo pattern goes I agree with most on here saying that 90% of the time your in a blind and NO MOVEMENT is KEY. The camo pattern would be my last concern in picking a quality coat.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

When I look out over the sea of waterfowlers hunkering in the phrag or cattails, all I ever really see is a bunch of big dark masses. The new patterns with lots of light colors mixed in with a few darker tones seem to be the best from a distance. Even worse is the bright shiny saltine cracker face glowing from the top of the dark mass. I'm not a duck, but I would laugh and fly around most of those dark lumps. I guess I'm a victim of clever marketing, but I feel strongly about blending in.
R


----------

